# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ed's would like to welcome all Devils Lake Annual Walleye Tournament competitors to
the Lake Region. As for fishing, it continues to be excellent in most all parts of
the lake. Walleye anglers are finding a lot of fish in the 15-18 inch range with an
occasional larger fish. While many anglers are still catching fish pitching cranks
and jigs in to the shallows, the fish overall are moving a bit deeper. Those slip
bobbering in the trees, trolling cranks or live bait rigs are starting to do better.
Some of the better areas this week have been the Golden Highway, Howard Farm area,
most all the bridges, Holy Bay, New Mill Bay, Scooters Point, Doc Hagen's, Mission
Bay, Penny Bay, the Stromme Addition area, Birkland's Point, and East Devils Lake. 
In these areas anglers are slip bobbering with leeches, running live bait rigs with
leeches or crawlers, or trolling cranks such as raps, jointed raps, and salmo
hornets. Pike continue to be caught in most all areas along with walleyes. In East
Devils Lake anglers are reporting some much larger pike. Small schools of white
bass are being found scattered around the lake. Smaller firetiger or silver/blue
cranks or jigs tipped with minnows have been working the best. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

